# People who speak softly?



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

I’m a guy and I think soft-spoken girls are adorable. I love it when a girl has a sweet, soft voice. There’s been times when I’ve developed crushes just from hearing a soft, beautiful voice on the phone. I don’t know exactly what it is that make me feel this way. I think it may have something to do with my brain associating a soft, gentle voice with a soft, gentle personality.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i do tend to like guys who speak softly. probably because it means they are shy and i love shy guys. :mushy


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel much more comfortable talking to quiet people, girls or guys. I don't know if that alone would make someone more attractive though.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I like men with deep, manly voices, and no soft speaking. I need to be able to hear you.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I’m a girl and I think soft-spoken guys are really adorable, but I like a husky raspy voice.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't make my decisions about whether I like a person based upon how loudly or softly they speak. It doesn't really matter to me.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I generally prefer them over loud girls.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Voted neutral. Very soft spoken or very NOT soft spoken, it's no matter.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm neutral on the issue.

Always have been a quiet-talker myself, it doesn't look like something I'll ever kick. It feels like I'm talking at a normal volume, but people have always complained that they can't hear me. If I force myself louder so people hear without issue it's near-shouting to me, so I feel rude doing it.

Truth be told I've only known one other real soft-spoken individual - a cousin of mine. I knew her when she was a little kid though so I know that's not how her voice really is... she was a noisy rotten kid, lol


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

My son is very soft-spoken and he's adorable! :yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Any gender that speaks softly annoys me. My hearing isn't perfect so speak up or shut up. I don't care to have to say "what?" all the time.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I think they're cuter than loud, obnoxious guys. I also prefer soft-spoken girls.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Definite weakness for them. I've even been semi-creepily obsessed with a radio show host with this kind of voice for a couple years now. Soft-spoken girls, you make the rockin' world go round.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm soft spoken myself. I have no opinion on others voices.



> Always have been a quiet-talker myself, it doesn't look like something I'll ever kick. It feels like I'm talking at a normal volume, but people have always complained that they can't hear me. If I force myself louder so people hear without issue it's near-shouting to me, so I feel rude doing it.


I have the same problem. It drives me nuts sometimes :/


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't give a rats *** what kind of a voice a girl or a guy has, as long as they don't act like crap.
You could sound like a evil demon for all I care, when you are cool with me, I'm cool with you.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I hate having a soft voice. You don't get no respect at all. People always say tell me to speak up.


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

I am a soft speaker, I like smiling, soft spoken people. They seem good-hearted.

But some people talk so loud that you can't know if they are speaking to you or to everyone around.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Phone*

mine would ring constantly all day for several decades

no idea what to say

I'd listen with full attention, expecting the initiator's responsibility to shout. I waited. what I got from them: Hello!!??? millions of times, appending: mySurname? Mr mySurname? over & over repeatedly. I expected more than that. Chimp. My response over & out.

Sincerely now: typing this: my favourite vocal announcement in the world is my neighbour's dog which barks repeatedly right now. Like rooster. When I play Drum & Bass from my window the dog does that too. When it's quiet, I can bark. That sets the dog going. Adorable sound. The dog stopped for a mo. Posting this, editing, my keyboard seemed to set it off again. This sounds like a cough. That's OK? Normal. So much more contained in that sound than any human that says "Hello"

My phone hasn't received anything for years. I know I'm labelled rancid by society

Dad is my main critic. When I visit, he says 'speak up'. He's deaf. I go on for hours about my misery. He sits rolling his cigarettes, unable to digest anything I say

My only form of communication is read/write.

few minutes after today's lovely barking, house alarms set off randomly. That spurred more barking! I rushed so hard to record it all. I wanted to post it all here

But, of course, not allowed by society. However important to express, the world is limited. Only allowed is to type like this or a tiny little image. No surprise.

We all have to live in a cage. Can't transfer one person's experience to anyone else. dumbfounded. All rendered blind & silent

When I was in primary school in 1980s I played with Mac soundRecorder to play stuff from tape using Walkman. edited using SoundEdit. I scanned newspaper material to play with, using PhotoShop, printed with LaserWriter. I produced theatre special effects as needed for a play! I took a MacPlus SE to the back of hall to wire it to QUAD amps for main speakers. I did thunder, and loads of sounds appropriate to plays. Cueing from mouse. My initiative. Praised for it. I love playing with electronics. Career in databases. Loved it all but the barrier is society. Nothing else ever allowed. I'm in the rustbucket doghouse.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

killing me softly with his words
killing me softly with his words...

i am quite soft-spoken. a lot of people have asked me to speak up, but little children can hear me just fine. it's not that i speak too quietly, it's that people are too preoccupied to really _listen_ to what i say. it makes me want to yell at them, tactfully, under the pretense of "speaking up".


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

bad baby said:


> killing me softly with his words
> killing me softly with his words...
> 
> i am quite soft-spoken. a lot of people have asked me to speak up, but little children can hear me just fine. it's not that i speak too quietly, it's that people are too preoccupied to really _listen_ to what i say. it makes me want to yell at them, tactfully, under the pretense of "speaking up".


hah, thought exactly about the same song.

And you're right, people tell me I'm not talking loud enough, but very often it's because they can't stop yapping and are too busy listening to themselves.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it can kind of be frustrating talking to someone that is soft-spoken because i always have to say "WHAT?!?!" (j/k...i say "what's that?" or "say that again" to not sound as rude) all the time since i have some hearing loss.

now i know how old people feel/felt when talking to me all those times...


----------



## Michaelk123 (Jul 3, 2015)

A small soft talking girl is my weak spot. Why?

-They don't talk suddenly to me, startling me
-my heart just melts and let's her get all my trust (my brain is like "WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING?")
-rejection by a girl like this makes my social fears even worse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

I do like other soft-spoken people since I am soft-spoken myself. Although, I think I'm the only one, from people I've met or heard so far, that is soft-spoken with a deep voice.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

There was a girl at school who spoke softly. She was like the low talker from that episode of Seinfeld. Her best friend seemed to understand her but I could barely hear anything she said.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Shy girls are so ****ing adorable I love a quiet girl <3


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

They're are adorable, they have like a zen-like vibe. Or some of them have a weird psycho vibe, but mostly they're zen and adorable.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

A soft voice is nice. I discovered a few years ago I really like kind of a gravelly sound in a girl's voice, like Mei Rin's in the English dub of Dance in the Vampire Bund:



Her voice sounds kind of high pitched to me, but otherwise really seductive. If a guy's voice has that quality though, I find it annoying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

To me, it's like they are saying things they shouldn't be saying.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't like loud people.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't have a particular preference for soft spoken or loud people. As long as that person is nice, it really doesn't matter what their voice sounds like to me.


----------

